# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Από Ηλεκτρική Σκούπα, Φυσητήρας

## geo1962

Καλημέρα!

Έχω μια παλιά ηλεκτρική σκούπα και πριν την πετάξω, σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω, μήπως καταφέρω να την κάνω φυσητήρα!

Ο μόνος τρόπος που έχω σκεφτεί για να πειραματιστώ, είναι ο εξής: να καταργήσω τη σακούλα και στο σημείο εισαγωγής των σκουπιδιών στη σακούλα (στην απόληξη του σωλήνα εισαγωγής), να προσαρμόσω (εάν είναι εφικτό), έναν σωλήνα, ο οποίος εφεξής, θα είναι η εξαγωγή του αέρα…

Πριν ανοίξω τη σκούπα και αρχίσω να την «καταστρέφω», το ερώτημα που «γεννάται», είναι: γνωρίζει κάποιος, εάν μπορεί μια ηλεκτρική σκούπα, να 
μετατραπεί σε φυσητήρα, με διαφορετικό τρόπο από αυτόν που αναφέρω παραπάνω;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## dextergsxr

φιλε μου καταργωντας τη σακουλα δεν πετυχενεις κατι....???? επισης ο σωληνας στην απολξηεισγωγης του αερα υπαρχει ηδη....??? (ο γνωστος ευκαμπτος σωληνας που καταληγει στο κονταρι) με αυτη τη διαταξη που περιγραφεις ΡΟΥΦΑΣ αερα δεν φυσας.... γενικα η αρχη λειτουργειας της σκουπας ειναι οτι φουφαει τον αερα απο το χωρο που βρησκετε η σακουλα δημιουργοντας ενα κενο (υποπιεση) με αποτελεσμα αυτο το κενο αερα να αναπληρωνετε απο την τρυπα αυτου του θαλαμου (αυτη που κουμπονει το κονταρι) συνεπως αν θες να φυσας αερα θα πρεπεινα ''συλλεξεις'' τον αερα απο τους αεραγωγους πανω στη σκουπα..... αλλα δεν νομιζω να συμφερει ολλο αυτο γιατι με 15-20 ευρο περνεις φυσυτιρακια που και ρουφανε και φυσανε και ειναι και πιο πρακτικα σε μεγεθος και πιο αποδοτικα......

----------


## dalai

Ηπαρχει μια περιπτωση να μπορεσεις να γυρισεις αναποδα το μοτερ και απλα να φυσαει αντι να ρουφαει .

----------


## geo1962

Φίλε Τάσο, ίσως δεν ήμουν σαφής.
Η υπάρχουσα εισαγωγή του αέρα (το σημείο που «κουμπώνει» ο εύκαμπτος σωλήνας με το κοντάρι δηλαδή), θα παραμείνει ως εισαγωγή του αέρα, αλλά τον εύκαμπτο σωλήνα, θα προσπαθήσω να τον τοποθετήσω στη θέση της σακούλας. Όσο για το κοντάρι, θα το καταργήσω.

Εάν υπήρχε στη σκέψη μου να αγοράσω φυσητήρα, όπως καταλαβαίνεις, δε χρειαζόταν να ζητήσω βοήθεια από το forum…

«Ψάχνομαι», γιατί μου αρέσει να δημιουργώ με τα χέρια μου!
Μου αρέσει να «δίνω ζωή» σε παλιά αντικείμενα και να μην τα αφήνω να γίνουν σκουπίδια!
Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, η σκούπα που θα αποπειραθώ να μετατρέψω (όταν θα έχω χρόνο), είναι 2300W και εάν το πείραμα πετύχει, το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι, ένας αρκετά καλός φυσητήρας (κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα).

Εάν βέβαια αποτύχω, δε θα αγοράσω φυσητήρα για να τον χρησιμοποιώ μία φορά το χρόνο, που καθαρίζω την κεντρική μονάδα, την οθόνη και το πληκτρολόγιο· θα τα φυσάω στο βενζινάδικο, όπως κάνω κάθε καλοκαιράκι, εδώ και έντεκα χρόνια περίπου!


Φίλε Νίκο, αφού αφαιρέσω-καταργήσω τη σακούλα, πριν κάνω οτιδήποτε άλλο, θα δοκιμάσω την πρότασή σου, δηλαδή, την αναστροφή του κινητήρα.

Παιδιά, σε κάθε περίπτωση, σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## picdev

ναι γίνεται αυτό που λες, έχω μια σκούπα Miele που μπορείς να κουμπώσεις το σωλήνα στην έξοδο του αέρα,  και φυσάει αέρα αντί να ρουφάει.
Δεν είναι καμιά επιστίμη, το θέμα ειναι να το κουμπώσεις γιατί η δικιά μου έχει υποδοχή στην έξοδο του αέρα,

----------


## geo1962

Σ’ ευχαριστώ για την «παρότρυνση»…

Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## sakisr

Εχω κι εγω μια σκουπα με διπλη λειτουργια, αλλα ειναι εργοστασιακα φτιαγμενη και εχει απο πισω που βγαινει ο αερας υποδοχη για το λαστιχο.Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αναστρεφοντας τη λειτουργια του κινητηρα, η πλευρα που ρουφαει θα αρχισει να φυσαει αερα.....Ρωτα στο φορουμ των επισκεων να σου απαντησει κανενας ηλεκτρολογος που επισκευαζει οικιακες συσκευες.

----------

